# Route between the interface is creating issue



## hrsahu (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi all,

I am facing a routing issue for the IPv6-ready logo interoperability 1.5 topology. Please find the attachment of the exact topology map.

As per test setup â€“

 Configured REF-Router2 *not* to transmit a Router Advertisement on Network1. But REF-Router2 is able to transmit a Router Advertisement on Network2 with 2001:db8:ffff:3::/64
 Configured a static route on TAR-RouterD (Ubuntu) indicating REF-Router2â€™s link-local address as the next hop for Network2
 But Ref-Router is not able to route between Network1 and Network2. Due to this ICMPv6 request from TAR-router to the global address of REF-Host2 not working, there is no reply for this ICMPv6 request. 
 Same when I try to transmit an ICMPv6 echo request from REF-HOST2 to the global address of TAR-HOST1 (prefix of TAR-RouterD), no ICMPv6 reply. 
 Within Network1, nodes are able to communicate. But when I try to communicate to Network2 from Network1, it is not working.
Could you please suggest tell me if I am missing something to route the traffic on REF-Router?

I suspect , as there is no Route Advertisement on Interface1 of the Ref-Router, it is not able to route the traffic between the interfaces.  

Please help me to find this solution.


----------



## junovitch@ (Oct 4, 2013)

Item 1:  Can you clarify the router advertisement portion?  Are you using something like net/radvd, net/dhcp6, or something else?  

Item 3:  2001:db8:ffff:2/64 is the prefix your diagram shows on TAR-HOST1 but 2001:db8:ffff:4/64 is the prefix your Ubuntu and FreeBSD Routers have.  You'll have issues hitting something outside of the directly connected subnet with the non-matching setup shown.

Item 4,5:  Dumb question, but have you enabled IPv6 routing?  What is the output of `sysctl net.inet6.ip6.forwarding`?

Can you post a `netstat -rn` or equivalent from each host just so I can see how and if everything matches up to the diagram?


----------

